# Ski Sundown (night): Monday, 1/14/2008



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

The storm for Sun/Mon is obviously still up in the air. At this point it doesn't look like enough snow to warrant a trip north Monday, but it might be enough to freshen up the surface at Sundown nicely. At this point, I'm leaning towards a night session Monday night. Anyone interested?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> The storm for Sun/Mon is obviously still up in the air. At this point it doesn't look like enough snow to warrant a trip north Monday, but it might be enough to freshen up the surface at Sundown nicely. At this point, I'm leaning towards a night session Monday night. Anyone interested?



you read my mind.  i'll be there if the storm comes through for us.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm out...


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> you read my mind.  i'll be there if the storm comes through for us.



The latest GFS model is showing Hartford with over an inch of precip:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=CT&stn=KBDL&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

That might work out to be a foot of powder Monday night!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 11, 2008)

im in.....friend of mines gonna come too...great bump skier....got in the top 5 at the Bear mountain mogul challenge a few times,,,and of course jonnypoach  

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2008)

out. :-(


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumps are still in place so Monday night should be great. Depending on what goes down Monday, I might do a double-header with a short day trip somewhere in Mass and then a night session! :-o


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2008)

They just issued a winter storm watch for northern ct.  should be the bomb.

whoops, i mean it probably will rain all night sunday and all day monday. :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

*A Foot!?!*



2knees said:


> They just issued a winter storm watch for northern ct.  should be the bomb.
> 
> whoops, i mean it probably will rain all night sunday and all day monday. :wink:



Looks like a foot is a safe bet right now. It seems all the significant snowfalls (that don't turn to sleet) at Sundown are usually around  a foot. Yep - Ithink those bumps will be just fine. I will be there by 6 pm, perhaps earlier.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to ski today.  I did go by the Ex bumps this morning in the snowmobile while a couple of the guys were throwing snow into the troughs.  The Nor'Easter bumps looked decent for the split second I saw them as I sped by in the dark.  I was surprised, but happy, to see them.

I'm bummed that I won't be able to join you guys Monday night...


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bumps are still in place so Monday night should be great. Depending on what goes down Monday, I might do a double-header with a short day trip somewhere in Mass and then a night session! :-o



It may be pushing it a bit given the current weather forecast, but what about hitting Berkshire East on Monday during the day?  You said you were considering a day trip to Mass.  Obviously if its a blizzard on Monday morning, driving to BEast may not be wise but why not at least think about it, subject to weather/travel conditions?


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> It may be pushing it a bit given the current weather forecast, but what about hitting Berkshire East on Monday during the day?  You said you were considering a day trip to Mass.  Obviously if its a blizzard on Monday morning, driving to BEast may not be wise but why not at least think about it, subject to weather/travel conditions?



I'm in a catch-22. If it's "bad" enough to make the BEast worthwhile, then it will probably be "bad" enough that my daughters' day care closes. If so, I'm home with them. If the day care opens, I'm thinking Catamount, but probably the most reasonable approach would be to just hit Sundown in the afternoon and ski into the night.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2008)

im gonna try to get up there around 1

steve


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

*Heavy Snow Warning*



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 352 AM EST SUN JAN 13 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2008)

can you  say.....


POWDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2008)

im seriously pumped for you guys.  im going to miss another ct pow day.  i hate paris.

BUT im psyched for what this will do for the bumps.  i might be posting a call to arms on thurs or fri.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 13, 2008)

If the driving is not to terrible, I might come along with my son if he does in fact have the day off from school.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got back from the hill. Mountain looks good. They survived the warm-up just fine. Total side to side coverage with a deep base. Bumps on Ex looked good. The snowstorm will put the mountain back into prime conditions. Area 51 anyone?


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just got back from the hill. Mountain looks good. They survived the warm-up just fine. Total side to side coverage with a deep base. Bumps on Ex looked good. The snowstorm will put the mountain back into prime conditions. Area 51 anyone?



ill be there!  what time is everyone meeting? ill be there till about 330 ish


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there!  what time is everyone meeting? ill be there till about 330 ish



Things are very up in the air for me at this point. Most likely, I'll be there for the night session, but an afternoon arrival is possible. I really can't commit to any times right now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2008)

this whole week is turning into a disaster for me.  i am gonna try to be there for the afternoon but the night session is 100% out.  I need to check my schedule closer.  (or the one my wife makes for me.)


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Things are very up in the air for me at this point. Most likely, I'll be there for the night session, but an afternoon arrival is possible. I really can't commit to any times right now.



not a problem, if i run into you guys awsome, if not there plenty of winter left, as always ill save some snow for everyone


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

If I had to guess, I would say a night session is most likely for me right now. Looks like most of you will be up in the afternoon. Ski those lines in for me!!!

Anyone else considering a night session tomorrow night?


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2008)

I may be there.  Depends on what the night brings.  I'll say HI if I see you, but I sure won't be trying to ski the bumps with you!   Shoulder is still sore from my most recent fall so it will be a slow night for me.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 14, 2008)

Tim & I'll be there tonight, but I'll be hanging back with Carrie


----------



## powhunter (Jan 14, 2008)

Ill be there from 12-6......noreaster....and possibly area 51

steve


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 14, 2008)

So... anyone got any input on what's it's looking like up there? I actually starting driving up north late last night hoping to be at Sundown today but the roads were just horrible with the heavy wet snow coming down and no plows to be seen... I said screw it and turned around...

So please tell me the conditions are horrible and you got 2" of slush


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> So... anyone got any input on what's it's looking like up there? I actually starting driving up north late last night hoping to be at Sundown today but the roads were just horrible with the heavy wet snow coming down and no plows to be seen... I said screw it and turned around...
> 
> So please tell me the conditions are horrible and you got 2" of slush




Greg posted somewhere else that he got 7" at his house.  Should be about the same at sundown but it is some HEAVY snow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> Greg posted somewhere else that he got 7" at his house.  Should be about the same at sundown but it is some HEAVY snow.



Yep, but Sundown usually gets more. I would guess at least 8" there. Maybe 10". Indeed it's a heavy snow, but perfect mogul sculpting snow.  Area 51 would be rough this afternoon, I'd imagine. There was still some snow in the woods when I was up there on Sunday morning, but I would think we'd need another 6".

Head up tonight Doug! Bumps should be rad.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> YArea 51 would be rough this afternoon, I'd imagine. There was still some snow in the woods when I was up there on Sunday morning, but I would think we'd need another 6".



There wasn't much snow at all left in the woods, this event is pretty much the starting over point as far as the woods are concerned, IMHO.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 14, 2008)

*I've made my bed...*



Greg said:


> Yep, but Sundown usually gets more. I would guess at least 8" there. Maybe 10". Indeed it's a heavy snow, but perfect mogul sculpting snow.  Area 51 would be rough this afternoon, I'd imagine. There was still some snow in the woods when I was up there on Sunday morning, but I would think we'd need another 6".
> 
> Head up tonight Doug! Bumps should be rad.


If I hadn't wussed out on driving up last night I would've... and now I have meetings scheduled up to 5 (and not ones that I can idly listen and drive  )

...bummer...


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

powhunter just got there. He's going to call me back after a run or two with an "up to the minute conditions report". :lol: He guesses they have about 7-8".


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> powhunter just got there. He's going to call me back after a run or two with an "up to the minute conditions report". :lol: He guesses they have about 7-8".



Nice!  Live reports!


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a little more useful than my picture hunting outings, eh?  LOL!

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

*The powhunter conditions report!*

I'm paraphrasing a bit: :lol:



			
				powhunter said:
			
		

> This is powhunter with your AlpineZone ski conditions report at Ski Sundown. It's 35 degrees and light snow. Bumps are good; not powder explosions, but soft. Not hard, but packed snow. Lower Nor'easter has widely spaced lines. Gonna work on the left side. Exhibition is fun.



Steve then had to unload, but he called me back:



			
				powhunter said:
			
		

> powhunter reporting from the sun deck. A lot of herbs attempting the bumps today, but at least they're getting skied in...



:lol:


----------

